# Potvin Guitars: DIY templates, fretboards, tools etc



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm pleased to announce that Potvin Guitars is now offering DIY items for guitar builders. I'm offering *templates, tools/jigs, one-on-one Skype consults* etc. I'll also have* slotted fretboards* and even *partially built necks* for those not quite ready to tackle those areas. You might even see the occasional body or neck pop-up if* kit building* is your thing.

I'll update this thread with more info and what's available, so please subscribe to stay in the loop. *Be sure to like my Facebook* page to really keep up to date with the latest news.

*EDIT*: I created a newsletter mailing list to announce when new templates, jigs etc are released. Subscribers get first crack at ordering new stuff. 
Subscribe!

*EDIT #2:* You can browse all the templates and jigs in one place now! Guitar Templates, Jigs and Luthier Tools by Potvin Guitars

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*1958 Exp-Style Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That is a cool service! Good for you for seeing a niche and filling it.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks! 

I have drawings for just about any guitar model you can imagine, and I can usually provide templates as either set-neck or bolt-on. I can also do custom templates from your napkin doodles


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet - I was going to try building my own this summer or the next. That would really help me out. Are you offering specific bodies/necks or can you pick, say a Super Bee with a bolt on neck? Also what neck pocket style do your necks fit?


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome service.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Macki said:


> Sweet - I was going to try building my own this summer or the next. That would really help me out. Are you offering specific bodies/necks or can you pick, say a Super Bee with a bolt on neck? Also what neck pocket style do your necks fit?


I won't be offering templates or kits for any of my models. Keep an eye on my Facebook page. I'll have a sweet one-time opportunity for someone to snap up a Super Bee at a reduced price. If you're interested in any other "standard" shapes or your own original shape, drop me an email. 

The neck template with each template set is correct for that guitar, so they're all different. In the case of set-neck guitars, I can also work up a version that will work with a standard S/T-Style heel. Your options then are: use your own existing neck, build a simpler bolt on neck, buy a partially built neck, buy a complete neck... or pretty much anything in between. I'm hoping people will be interested in the partially built option. A $10 spokeshave from Home Depot is all you'll need to get most of the carve done.

I realize this is all hard to envision without samples, so I'm going to be pecking away at that as time permits (gotta' do the paying work first!). If anyone has any requests (particular templates, replacement body/neck) shoot me an email.



Nork said:


> Awesome service.


Thanks! Looks like you're local, so you can save on shipping


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice - definitely interested in the partial neck, save me some hassle of having to buy some extra tools. I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice looking templates! Would you do a Firebird?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Nice looking templates! Would you do a Firebird?


Shoot me an email through my website!


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I ordered the Explorer templates from Mike Potvin. Just have to let you all know how pleased I was with the Mike's product and service.
Everything was there and all cut with precision. He even took the time to draw lines from body template onto the neck template and vice/versa. 
A lot easier than drawing and making the templates yourself. My time is money, and It would have cost me more than what he charges.

I don't know about you guys but, I have referred to his threads and workshop for both inspiration and ideas on previous builds (thanks Mike). Now, he seems to branching out into templates, finger boards, ect... I for one will be supporting him when I'm in need of something.

Highly recommended! 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike is a class act and builds some really nice instruments.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Mike & Marcos!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*FB-Style Bolt-on template set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)

Pictured with 25-1/2" components. Other scale length and/or pickup options available as add-ons (no need to buy the full set again)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

:sSig_goodjob2:

wow! That is a nice job.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome - I think that will be my spring/summer project!


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> :sSig_goodjob2:
> 
> wow! That is a nice job.


Thanks!



Macki said:


> Awesome - I think that will be my spring/summer project!


Let me know when you're ready Dave 

- - - Updated - - -

I had question about whether I could do oddball requests like the Dan Armstrong Plexi style as a template set. 

In a nutshell, I can put a T/S-Style neck pocket on any shape. The original had a 24-3/4" bolt-on neck with a custom extension under the pickguard. I came up with a couple of options for necks. The one on the left can use a standard T-Style neck. The one on the right would require a custom neck (either you build or I provide). That one can be any scale length and either bolt-on or set neck.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

A fellow builder had a request for a 7 string humbucker template, and a control cavity set that was a little smaller than the monstrous one Stewmac sells. So, here we go...


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*Classic T-Style Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> FB Bolt-on template set - $75 + shipping (pictured with 25-1/2" components)
> 
> -includes two headstock styles (regular or banjo tuner)
> -banjo tuner version includes template for stepped headstock and truss rod cover
> ...


Well, I got my Firebird template set today. It's just as pictured and everything absolutely perfect! Attention to detail is just incredible. I'm really impressed, and what a deal!
Thanks Mike


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

No problem Dave, thank you ! Post pics of your build


----------



## HadesRoastedMap (Dec 5, 2013)

Mike Potvin said:


> Classic-T Set - $75 + shipping.
> 
> -includes pickguard and neck
> -1/2" mdf with engraved center lines, jack and upper strap button location


Just received these from Mike today and I could not be more pleased!! Great job. Everything fits nice and tight and allot of details. More than what I expected. I can't wait to see the necks he will be making for me as well. I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship 
Hades Roasted Maple


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

HadesRoastedMap said:


> Just received these from Mike today and I could not be more pleased!! Great job. Everything fits nice and tight and allot of details. More than what I expected. I can't wait to see the necks he will be making for me as well. I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship
> Hades Roasted Maple


I'm glad you like them! I should be starting work on your necks shortly. If anyone was thinking of ordering some maple from Rene, do it! I'll post some pics of what he sent me over in my shop thread soon.

- - - Updated - - -

*'62 S-Style Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


Remember, I can also provide slotted/radiused fretboards or even partially built necks if neck building isn't your thing.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I just wanted to remind everyone, I can do custom sets as well - "This body shape, those pickups and a Strat neck pocket, with this pickguard I drew on a a napkin!" 

This wasn't terribly complicated, but a fellow needed to do some surgery on an SG he was restoring and needed a matched set of cavity/plug templates


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

My buddy Sully (sullyguitars.com) tells me that existing Floyd Rose recessed routing templates leave a HUGE gap around the bridge and look sloppy. So being a certified Floyd-ologist (tm), he guided me through designing these templates. I'll let Sully 'splain it...


"This template set has a tighter recess perimeter and leaves more wood around the Floyd posts; a way better design and a cleaner look for all! The set comes with instructions by yours truly and will accommodate Original Floyd Rose trems as well as Gotoh and Schaller, too. "


*Floyd Rose Recessed Routing Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's an interesting request- a template for a custom mounting ring to put a Firebird mini (or mini HB) in a humbucker route. 


If you need custom rings (pickguard material, exotic wood etc), I can make those up too.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Another custom request. I can mix and match trem or hardtail bridge and any pickup combo on the S-style templates.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*FB-Style Set-neck Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)

Remember, I also offer a 25-1/2" scale bolt-on FB-Style set too.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Another custom request... Snakehead templates! T or S-Style heel.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*Pickup Routing Templates* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)

-3/4" MDF (no shims required!!!)
-engraved center lines
-pickguard and body versions available for Humbucker, T-Style neck etc.










*Truss Rod Cover Routing Jig*
Keep your fingers safe! Make multiple covers in one step.
Here's a standard trapezoid shape I made up for someone. If you want something else, or have a napkin sketch for your own custom cover, let me know.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*'72 T-Style thinline template set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*'58 V-Style Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)

If you're wondering, the puzzle piece on the pickguard is to re-enforce the tip so it doesn't get dinged-up in your workshop. The puzzle-piece on the body reduces shipping cost by allowing a smaller shipping box. Your router will glide over both without leaving a hiccup.










Here's a comparison of the test pickguard made entirely of MDF and the final version with a maple insert.










I've had an avalanche of custom S-Style requests. Here's a hardtail, rear-route, standard trem in HSS and HSH...










And I really like this idea; standard trem, top route, mini-pool route in the bridge pickup position. Grab a couple of pickguard options and you've got tons of flexibility.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm still chipping away at my request list! Here's another popular request:

*335-Style Style Archtop Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)

You don't *have* to use these to make a true (bent sides) archtop. You can also build a chambered slab body with a flat or carved top.










I updated the first post in this thread, but I thought I'd also mention this here; I created a newsletter mailing list to announce when new templates, jigs etc are released. I make all templates and jigs in-house by myself, so I'm not exactly mass producing them! As I thank-you to subscribers, I announce new stuff to the list first so you get first crack before I announce to the rest of the world.
http://potvinguitars.com/signup/


Mike


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I've finally managed to get my act together and build an online store where you can browse all the templates in a nice organised fashion. 

http://store.potvinguitars.com/

It has all the goodies:

-SSL secure shopping cart
-live shipping quotes
-gift cards *cough*Christmas Present*cough*
-multiple wish lists with URLs you can send to others *cough*wife*cough*
-accepts PayPal or credit cards directly

I'm looking for feedback, so let me know what you think (layout, finding what you're looking for etc).

Don't forget to sign up for the newsletter. There just *might* be a holiday promotion for subscribers soon, and there's definitely a few new template sets about to be made available to subscribers first. 

http://potvinguitars.com/subscribe/

Mike


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

No LP templates yet?


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> No LP templates yet?


Not yet! But I am slogging through a huuuuuge request list as fast as I can. Now that you can get shipping quotes from the online store, that should cut down on the time I spend on email, and hopefully mean I can add new sets faster!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome! Got some sweet wood that's just waiting to be used for a LP build....


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'll have a couple of new sets ready for early next week (I just released them to email subscribers), but in the meantime here's a mash-up request I got recently. Bolt-on Strat neck and hardtail bridge, with an extra neck pocket / TOM setup, both 25-1/2" scale.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Potvin said:


> I'll have a couple of new sets ready for early next week (I just released them to email subscribers), but in the meantime here's a mash-up request I got recently. Bolt-on Strat neck and hardtail bridge, with an extra neck pocket / TOM setup, both 25-1/2" scale.


Any guarantee we won't be instantly struck by lighting and killed if we build one of these? Otherwise it looks very interesting


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Any guarantee we won't be instantly struck by lighting and killed if we build one of these? Otherwise it looks very interesting


Guaranteed to be lighting proof. Now if you build three of them in a row, there is a good chance you may summon Beetlejuice. Proceed with caution. :smile-new:


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*T-Style Deluxe Template Set* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)











- - - Updated - - -

*'69 T-Style Thinline* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)












Remember, there's also a '72 style thinline available.

- - - Updated - - -

These neck pocket templates include drill patterns for a correctly positioned bridge which takes the guesswork out of getting the scale length right. Add Strat or Tele neck pocket/bridge to any custom build.


*T-Style Neck Pocket Template* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)














*S-Style Neck Pocket Template* with hardtail bridge - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

*T-Master Template Set *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I updated the T-Style pickup template collection by adding bridge drilling locations to the bridge pup. You can get these as singles or as a set.


*T-Style pickup templates* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)










I've also started adding a few jigs. I use these around my shop all the time and occasionally get requests to make them for other people so I thought... why not?


*T-Style Binding Jig* (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)










Here's one I use regularly to make drilling face dots a snap.
*Face Dot Drilling Jig Jig* (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)










And this one I'm not sure about so I haven't added it to the store yet. I have negative templates for everything I build so I can find the best placement for figured tops. Let me know if this seems like something you might be interested in.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike Potvin said:


>



OMG, that quilt is amazing...


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> OMG, that quilt is amazing...


Would you believe I just grabbed that at random from my stash just to take this pic? It'll end up on someones guitar eventually 


Alright, here we go with more templates! To say that I've had a lot of requests for this template set would be a bit of an understatement 

*LP Jr Doublecut* - (Click for details, price and shipping cost)












I'm also working away to add templates for the shredder afflicted. This request was for a bolt-on version but I can also do the setneck version as well.

*Cadddy-Style Template Set* - (Click for details, price and shipping cost)












And last but not least, the T-Style binding jig went over pretty well, but I heard from the Les Paul folks so...

*LP Binding Jig* - (Click for details, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Woo hoo for the Cadillac. Strangely this maybe my slide guitar - see what I havoc I reek and then decide :0)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I managed to squeeze in some new items! In a nutshell, Mashups are hybrid templates. Think of them as mix n' match (or a la carte for us French speaking fancy pants) parts. The cool thing about these is that if you've bought any other bolt-on templates from me, you already have some re-usable parts (neck, neck pocket, etc). The companion parts are also available separately so you can slowly build up a library of re-usable templates.


All Mashups are 25-1/2" scale bolt on necks. These are a few examples, but if you need something else (different pickups, body shapes, etc) just let me know. 


Mashup Bodies / Mashup companion parts (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost) 


I'll be sending out a discount code for any of the mashup body / pickguard sets to my email subscribers. If you're interested, the subscribe link is in my sig.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered the SG set. 


That was the easy part. Hard part is finding a good chunk of mahogany


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I ordered the SG set. :sFun_dancing:
> 
> 
> That was the easy part. Hard part is finding a good chunk of mahogany


Awesome! I can't wait to see what you do with it. For mahogany, try these guys http://www.amwoodinc.com/


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

This was another request (I really am working through the list!). The paddle style headstock is big enough to shape into most of the popular "pointy" styles, although I kind of like the Potvin Shreddy Meat Cleaver (tm) *

RG-style 7 string set *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)









*Individual 7 string Humbucker templates *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)










*Hipshot 6 and 7 String Drill Guides *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm waaay behind on posting new stuff and I've actually made a really good dent in the request list! Here goes:

Someone wanted to be able to use the standard 25.5" scale 24 fret RG7 set to build a 27" scale. It required adding a 25th fret but, yeah, I can do that 
*
RG-style 7 string 27" Neck conversion kit* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)









For the pointy fans I added a couple of new sets. I called it the "AV" but you know, if Captain America or any of the other AVENGERs wanted a guitar, this might be the one  The neck-through was a request, but I also created a bolt on because neck-through is not for everyone.

*AV Neck-through* - Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)









*AV Bolt-on* - Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Two new sets for the Tele afflicted...

*Smuggler T-style set* - Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)









*Snakehead T-style set* - Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Another request that I thought was kind of cool, a DG version of a 335. I also created the diamond f-hole as a standalone template in case you already have the ES set.

*335 DG-Style set *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)









*Diamond F-hole* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

This one has been a loooong time coming! I've also added stand-alone templates for the neck, neck pocket, and a few types of bass bridges. If you need any other bridge style just let me know.

*P-Style Bass (original 1951) set *- (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

These are for routing neck angles in neck pockets or on neck heels. I have two different flavours (flat top or carved top). If they don't make sense, pop over to the website where there's another pic showing one way to use them

*Neck Angle Wedge kits* - (Click for more pics, price and shipping cost)


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool - thats a great idea for the neck wedge kits. I faithfully shaved out a piece of wood and glued it on my neck for the last build but I think these would work much better! And I had no idea what a smuggler tele was till today. Now I just have to figure out what I want to build next.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Would love a Jazzmaster template.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Macki said:


> Cool - thats a great idea for the neck wedge kits. I faithfully shaved out a piece of wood and glued it on my neck for the last build but I think these would work much better! And I had no idea what a smuggler tele was till today. Now I just have to figure out what I want to build next.


I've used similar wedges since I first started building and it just dawned on me one day that, umm, maybe you folks would like them too (doh!). I see that StewMac now offers neck pocket shims to turn your "regular" Tele/Strat into an angled neck. I was working on that idea, but I was puzzling out how to make the shims out of something stronger than wood...


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

ga20t said:


> Would love a Jazzmaster template.


Working on it! This another one that people really want to be "correct"


----------

